# OKex rolls back trades after "unusual" activity



## CrunkLord420 (Mar 30, 2018)

Since when did anyone give a fuck about wash trading?

https://support.okex.com/hc/en-us/articles/360002293831 (https://archive.fo/3Lqxs)



> *Rollback of Futures Trading Transactions*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whaleplebs commenting


----------

